# Moss species (?)



## Reptilicious (Apr 13, 2012)

Hey all!
I've got a moss from a guy I bought dart frogs from. Does anyone know the name of this moss or whether it actually is a moss species? 

It grows super fast and I have moved small pieces of it into other terrariums and it continues to grow there too at great speed.
In the last picture the moss has been there for 7 days and it has already spread well.

Anyone?

Daniel


----------



## toaddrool (Feb 5, 2013)

very kool looking, shelf fungus like. But the photos are too far away for me to say if its a moss or liverwort. Maybe someone who is familiar with it will know right away. To get it down to species might be a very complicated task, usually requiring a good key and knowledge of where it was collected from. Or it could be so common that someone here knows exactly what it is.
Good luck.


----------



## Scags (Oct 9, 2011)

Looks like it's possibly mini pellia- a tropical liverwort. I'm looking from my phone though so I could be wrong.
Looks like good stuff either way.


----------



## Reptilicious (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks for reply toadrool.

Here's a few more:






















I have no clue of what this is, but it is really cool! Looks great and spreads quickly


----------



## Reptilicious (Apr 13, 2012)

Scags said:


> Looks like it's possibly mini pellia- a tropical liverwort. I'm looking from my phone though so I could be wrong.
> Looks like good stuff either way.


You may be right Scags! I'll take a closer look when I get home! Thank you


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

That liverwort likely isn't the only thing you're moving from tank to tank.


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

whats the guys name you brought your dart frogs from? is he on the forum? if he is maybe we could look at his postings and see if he's mentioned anything about his moss. have you contacted him to see if he knows?


----------



## Reptilicious (Apr 13, 2012)

epiphytes etc. said:


> That liverwort likely isn't the only thing you're moving from tank to tank.


Hmm, I've heard of several people moving plants and moss from one vivarium/terrarium to another without it being a problem, or am I wrong?



whitethumb said:


> whats the guys name you brought your dart frogs from? is he on the forum? if he is maybe we could look at his postings and see if he's mentioned anything about his moss. have you contacted him to see if he knows?


I live in Norway(Where sadly all herps are illegal), and the guy I bought the darts live's in Sweden. I will try to contact him via email and update you guys


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

couldn't help myself...Google gave this one site which looks pretty interesting...and one name sticks out:

scapeclub.org › ... › Facts Ma'am, Just the Facts Ma'am › Plant Profiles‎
Sep 26, 2012 - 20 posts - ‎4 authors
Pellia and Mini-Pellia (Also spelled Pelia) are both Liverworts.


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

I dream of low growing moss like that. That stuff looks killer! Never let it die.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Yeah, I think there are more than a few on the boards that would love to get their hands on that moss haha


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

so has it been decided whether it is a moss or a liverwort??


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

It is definitely a liverwort.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

thanks...any idea of a name? Maybe it's available here...nice stuff


----------



## Manuran (Aug 28, 2007)

I agree with Jason that it's a liverwort.
It superficially looks a lot like the liverwort that Dendrodave and candm519 grow.
I think both of them have grown it for some time, so they might be able to tell you more about it.


----------



## rollinkansas (Jun 9, 2008)

I have a similar looking liverwort that I picked up from Anne. It grows like wildfire, and what started as a quarter sized piece has now spored to grow on every single mount of every plant I keep. Pics are bad but it hugs the moss and is very low growing. 


















First four pots I was able to grab to show as an example..luckily if you dont like it, it comes off the sphagnum very easily.


----------



## Charlie Q (Jul 13, 2013)

Manuran said:


> I agree with Jason that it's a liverwort.
> It superficially looks a lot like the liverwort that Dendrodave and candm519 grow.
> I think both of them have grown it for some time, so they might be able to tell you more about it.


I have some of Dendrodave's liverwort, and it does indeed look similar.


----------



## zaius (Feb 21, 2008)

I've been growing this liverwort or something similar for a few years now.
It originally just popped up in a couple of my vivs,I'm not sure if it came from treefern, coco fibre or peat.

Here are some photos of the liverwort that I have.


Grimm,

I believe I sent you some of this liverwort and other mosses a couple of years ago.


----------



## Reptilicious (Apr 13, 2012)

zaius said:


> I've been growing this liverwort or something similar for a few years now.


It sure looks like the one I've got!


----------



## LoganR (Oct 25, 2013)

zaius said:


> I've been growing this liverwort or something similar for a few years now.
> 
> That last photo of the rock with the auratus is awesome - would love to see what that whole viv looks like.


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

By definition, you don't have a problem until you have a problem! What Jason is probably referring to is that your sharing any pests, bacteria, parasites, etc. etc. by moving things between tanks. Unless, of course, you properly disinfect. It's one thing going from a growers tank to your tank (asumming the grower doesn't keep frogs with it). It's entirely different when you go from an inhabited tank to another inhabited tank/



Reptilicious said:


> Hmm, I've heard of several people moving plants and moss from one vivarium/terrarium to another without it being a problem, or am I wrong?


----------



## mast (Dec 30, 2010)

Hallo
think riccardia graeffei ,riccardia chamedryfolia
gr mast (greets Marc Belgium)


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Manuran said:


> I agree with Jason that it's a liverwort.
> It superficially looks a lot like the liverwort that Dendrodave and candm519 grow.
> I think both of them have grown it for some time, so they might be able to tell you more about it.


Yep, very similar... possibly the same. Congrats! ...You have what I have dubbed "SUPER MOSS" (Even though it is some kinda micro liverwort). 

Pretty much the best "moss" I've ever grown since it spreads fairly rapidly, doesn't mind drying out occasionally but handles moisture as well or better then most mosses and seems to tolerate lower light also all while giving the very very neat super low growing green carpet "moss" look.

Hopefully soon I'll be offering more as part of some more plant packages. 



rollinkansas said:


> I have a similar looking liverwort that I picked up from Anne. It grows like wildfire, and what started as a quarter sized piece has now spored to grow on every single mount of every plant I keep. Pics are bad but it hugs the moss and is very low growing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This looks like something similar but noticeably different from what I have. I wouldn't mind getting some of that if you ever feel like shipping a little envelop of it to me 



zaius said:


> I've been growing this liverwort or something similar for a few years now.
> It originally just popped up in a couple of my vivs,I'm not sure if it came from treefern, coco fibre or peat.
> 
> Here are some photos of the liverwort that I have.
> ...


This looks very similar to mine, but might be different enough to be a different species. Probably awesome though  

Congrats!


----------



## Dragonfish (Mar 23, 2012)

Dave, put me down for some when you're ready?


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Me too...me tooooo


----------



## ndame88 (Sep 24, 2010)

Better start growing more Dave, please put me on the list as well


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Dave, I think you're going to have to start a large scale operation.


----------



## snake54320 (Dec 16, 2011)

rollinkansas said:


>


I am amazed from the healthiness of theses (beautiful) orchids even so their roots are covered of moss. I thought orchids needed to dry out between sprays. 
Have you got any explanation ? 

Nice moss thought ! (didn't any to be completely off topic )


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Dragonfish said:


> Dave, put me down for some when you're ready?





Judy S said:


> Me too...me tooooo





ndame88 said:


> Better start growing more Dave, please put me on the list as well





epiphytes etc. said:


> Dave, I think you're going to have to start a large scale operation.


Well the plan has been to start growing some in a big sterilite container like 30"x20" or something. I've just been lazy and haven't set it up yet.

Between all the remodel/rearranging in my vivariums the last year I've buried or broken up a lot of it so I don't have as much as I should.

I need to save some to seed the grow out container (enough that it won't take 2 years to fill in). And the little extra (if any is left) will go to a few more plant packages in the next month or 2 to sweeten those deals.

So I may not be offering any on it's own but the people who spoke up first in this thread I'll try to remember to contact when I'm ready to do a couple more plant packages to give them first dibs. It probably won't be much included, just a small sample to get people started like it was in the last packages but it's so bullet proof if you just grow it on a bed of moist long fiber sphagnum and decent light that it should do well for just about anyone with a little patience. Once it get's going though it spreads at least as fast as any other moss I've had, if not faster. 

So that's the plan. I'll try to get off my butt this weekend and setup the grow out container.


----------

